# Stranded in wildfowl bay



## River Rat (Apr 26, 2004)

Stuck out in blind pass can anyone help us. 586 246 5292


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hope some one can come help ya.


----------



## River Rat (Apr 26, 2004)

We got help. Thanks everyone


----------



## Buck from Florida (Oct 17, 2016)

River Rat said:


> We got help. Thanks everyone


Tell us a story???


----------



## River Rat (Apr 26, 2004)

Started the day off scouting from shore and seen quite a few birds right at daylight. Figured we would take out our 16 foot Sylvan with a 25 horse Merc to see if there was divers rafted up in the inner bay. Launched at bay port and ran to Dunn road and seen a good amount of puddlers around. From there we can across the bay to north island, then around to north end of heisterman down to the blind pass. Seen a huntable amount of divers in front of the open water blinds that dotted the landacape. Made our way past fins and feathers, toward geiger road and the motor stalled out on full plane. Tried for what felt like an hour to start the motor, checked spark plugs and fuel lines and all seemed fine but couldn't get the old girl to fire up. Ended up calling everyone we knew and even called winiki airboat service for a tow. Winiki said he didn't have the time of day and if we were still out there at 5 he would come rescue us (mind you it was 11:30am). We were about a mile from 142 access and decided to try to haul the boat through the marsh all the way back. After an hour of exhausted efforts through knee deep muck, god sent a savior by the name of Mike through blind pass. We flagged him down with a orange life jacket just in time. He towed us back in happily. Lesson learned. I just want to say I am very grateful for my son and i making it in safely with the help of our new found friend.


----------



## Swamp Limo (Oct 3, 2009)

River Rat said:


> Started the day off scouting from shore and seen quite a few birds right at daylight. Figured we would take out our 16 foot Sylvan with a 25 horse Merc to see if there was divers rafted up in the inner bay. Launched at bay port and ran to Dunn road and seen a good amount of puddlers around. From there we can across the bay to north island, then around to north end of heisterman down to the blind pass. Seen a huntable amount of divers in front of the open water blinds that dotted the landacape. Made our way past fins and feathers, toward geiger road and the motor stalled out on full plane. Tried for what felt like an hour to start the motor, checked spark plugs and fuel lines and all seemed fine but couldn't get the old girl to fire up. Ended up calling everyone we knew and even called winiki airboat service for a tow. Winiki said he didn't have the time of day and if we were still out there at 5 he would come rescue us (mind you it was 11:30am). We were about a mile from 142 access and decided to try to haul the boat through the marsh all the way back. After an hour of exhausted efforts through knee deep muck, god sent a savior by the name of Mike through blind pass. We flagged him down with a orange life jacket just in time. He towed us back in happily. Lesson learned. I just want to say I am very grateful for my son and i making it in safely with the help of our new found friend.


Let this be a teaching lesson to anyone that is silly enough to venture out into an area that you do not know well, without a well tuned engine and the proper safety equipment. Number one when I watched you pull the recoil on that Merc for five full minuets when you first launched at the Bay Port public access, I said to myself good thing it`s a nice day because that dude`s going to be walking home. Number two the name is spelled Winiecki. We DO NOT run an airboat tow service ! We run a marine repair service that happens to be going gang busters 12 hours a day at the moment. We are not rescue 911 ! This little episode was far from an emergency situation. Had it been you would have dialed 911. A simple pair of oars or punt pole should have been in the boat. People please use some common sense when venturing out from any port. Do not expect that magic little phone in your pocket to bail you out. Take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Subscribed! Lol


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Swamp Limo said:


> We DO NOT run an airboat tow service! We run a marine repair service


This makes me wana call the Chevy dealership and ask em for a ride home from the bar. River rat would do it!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

A VHF radio is a good idea on a boat and a subscription to Boat US towing may be a good idea. 

Keeping your equipment in good condition is a must, as are paddles/oars etc. Be sure you have a Coast Guard safety inspection every year as well. Just to remind you of what you should have on your boat.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

:help: :lol: Sorry couldn't help it. Been there before and my stuff is in impeccable condition. Mine happened to be a wire that got pinched in the ignition system, but I figured it out and got it back running.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Happy that all turned out well.... as Smoke said we all have had our share of strange stuff happen.... new / used / old sometimes things go south fast....

I suggest that if you have not yet looked into a "spot" device that it is worth the investment for anyone that fishes / hunts big water...

Phones are only helpful if you can dial and get an answer....


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

as a side note Winiecki is correct he is not equipped to do a Rescue.... rescues and tows are two very separate task... one requires a rope and a boat... the other is a full skill set with very specific equipment and training....


----------



## Buck from Florida (Oct 17, 2016)

It will happen to all of us at one time or another. You have to be prepared. Down here...not so bad if u have to spend the night on the water...maybe fight off the mosquitoes. In Mi...you could die if you were not prepared. One thing we did thru one of the forums is share phone numbers of a lot of members that hunt same areas in case you do get stuck someone might be able to come get you. A lot of the marshes here you can lose cell coverage too so a VHF makes sense.
Also, having a GPS and providing your coordintaes makes a tow much easier too.
And as mentioned, those "Spots" are awesome!. Carry mine all year in the marsh


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

River Rat I don't know what's worse... the fact that you ticked a bunch of people off by publicly exposing bird numbers and locations or the fact that you publicly tried bashing someone who has more history and knowledge of that area than the whole internet combined and who has helped dozens of people out in bad situations in that area. On the other hand I'm glad you made it out ok and everyone is safe because being stranded sux. Had you been in an emergency situation such as sinking/swamped boat, medical issue, life threatening weather, just about anybody including me and especially the Winieckis would have made every effort to get u to safety immediately. 

I remember being stranded 20 miles out in the bay. We called the coast Gaurd and because we were not in immediate distress they simply told us to call tow boat us, which took 4 hours to get out there because they already were towing other boats in. Regardless the coast guard knew we were out there and our location and would have sent the Calvary had our situation/status changed.

If you are gonna play on the bay including the backwater swamps make sure you have a marine radio, spare everything, flares, push pole, extra anchor, charged cell, tow rope. 

Again, glad u made it out safe, but please note that finding someone available on a mid day Thursday's is kind of tough and nobody would have left u out there including me and I would have helped had I not been working and not in the area.
Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You can be as prepared as you want and #[email protected]# still happens. I just missed sucking a tarp into my outdrive 17 miles out into Lake Michigan once - caught my downrigger cable and spun us around.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Swamp Limo said:


> Let this be a teaching lesson to anyone that is silly enough to venture out into an area that you do not know well, without a well tuned engine and the proper safety equipment. Number one when I watched you pull the recoil on that Merc for five full minuets when you first launched at the Bay Port public access, I said to myself good thing it`s a nice day because that dude`s going to be walking home. Number two the name is spelled Winiecki. We DO NOT run an airboat tow service ! We run a marine repair service that happens to be going gang busters 12 hours a day at the moment. We are not rescue 911 ! This little episode was far from an emergency situation. Had it been you would have dialed 911. A simple pair of oars or punt pole should have been in the boat. People please use some common sense when venturing out from any port. Do not expect that magic little phone in your pocket to bail you out. Take responsibility for your own actions.


very well said! Thank you.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I went out of Geiger one time with a friend who supposedly had his boat/motor prepped...knowing this guy, I really should've known better. We got out towards Defoe and the motor kept stalling. Now mind you it was a bluebird day, and the water wasn't as deep as it is now. He ALSO had no oars...DOH! We ended up walking the boat back in about a mile. Needless to say, I haven't gone hunting with his rig in many years.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

just ducky said:


> I went out of Geiger one time with a friend who supposedly had his boat/motor prepped...knowing this guy, I really should've known better. We got out towards Defoe and the motor kept stalling. Now mind you it was a bluebird day, and the water wasn't as deep as it is now. He ALSO had no oars...DOH! We ended up walking the boat back in about a mile. Needless to say, I haven't gone hunting with his rig in many years.


Bought my outboard in the spring guy said he had the impeller recently changed. A few fishing trips on lsc and one teal hunt later. She stops pissing then motor blew a head gasket. Got home tore it apart the impeller looked like it was 10 year old dry rotted mess what was left of it crumbled as I took it out. Luckly the head was not warped.Now when I buy a motor I don't care what they say that has been done to it I'm going over it after I buy.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

What really blows a fat one is when you are running the narrow cuts in the middle grounds and run out of water and beach your boat. Trying to push a 1854 mud boat when you have your crippled ass dad as help blows. Thank god my boat has gator glide on the hull. I truly believe that has helped us


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Dead Bird said:


> Happy that all turned out well.... as Smoke said we all have had our share of strange stuff happen.... new / used / old sometimes things go south fast....
> 
> I suggest that if you have not yet looked into a "spot" device that it is worth the investment for anyone that fishes / hunts big water...
> 
> Phones are only helpful if you can dial and get an answer....


My cell coverage in that area is next to worthless. I have always thought a marine radio would be a great investment. I'm thinking now would be a good time to just go buy one. I plan to never use it but if I have to it would or could be a lifesaver. I know some diver hunters who have an eperb with them on every hunt. Expensive but it could save your life, so what cost do you put on that? :yikes:


----------

